# Forums that you belong??



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

There's a probably a forum for every topic you could possibly think of...TV shows, computers, actors, singers, sports, travel, animals, etc. So how many forums do you belong to? I'm registered with about 8.

How Many Forums Do You Belong to?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

FishForums.com
TheAquaNet.com
NinjaVideo.com Forums
FrogForum.net
MonsterFishKeepers.com


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

keepthegateopen.net (stargate related)
poliwager.freeforums.org -helping out a friend
thepufferforum
and this


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

probably belong to ~25 forums, only active on about 5 though.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

www.fishforums.com
www.eveonline.com

fishforums is for fish

eveonline is for update/patch information, strategy, and gamplay tweak suggestions.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Toshogu said:


> fishforums is for fish


Never heard of it


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

actually i think that this OP is a bot..anybody else think so..


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I agree with loha, he hasnt even posted anything on fish yet even when asked if he has fish. KIll the BOT!!!! (can someone delete his threads)


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

I know for a fact he is. TOS banned him.


----------



## NooB1 (Feb 11, 2010)

I belong to Clubbully.com a great place for learning about bullies. All blood lines apprecited there from the game dogs to American bullies. I'm a mod there.

Also an Admin on northwestbullies.yuku.com Another great place for people to share there bully pics and intreast, mostly local people around the area from where i'm from.

A few other bully boards that i check once ever few months or so.

My name on the bully boards is Pitkeeper1.

As far as fish

I kinda just stumbled here and like it thus far. I joined a couple others but to be honest i forgot what they were.


----------



## Aquaman_95 (Sep 13, 2007)

Initially I registed on around 30 forums when I first started fish keeping. I have drastically reduced that number to around 4. 

Forums that I am frequently on

Aquatic Passion ( Great Forum )
The Aquarium

Forums I occasionally visit

Monster Fish Keepers
Aquaria Central
Aquatic-Photograhpy
Alberta Aquatica
Tetra-Fish Forums


----------

